

Graph of terror alerts against elections - mootothemax
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2010/terror-alerts-vs-elections/

======
jdminhbg
Author should probably have considered whether potential terrorists are as
likely to use election time for attacks (Spain, Iraq, Afghanistan) as
politicians are to use election time for alerts.

